# Hotel near The Gaiety



## eiregal (2 Jan 2008)

I asked a similar question in relation to The Point last year and got some very helpful responses so hopefully I'll get the same again. I'm going to a show in the Gaiety with my mother and want to stay nearby, preferrably within walking distance. Somewhere with a nice bar would be great. Any suggestions? I don't know Dublin all that well.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed]



Lots of other smaller ones too.


----------



## Slash (2 Jan 2008)

Brooks Hotel, Drury Street and Mercer Hotel at back of College of Surgeons are both within a few minutes walk of Gaeity.


----------



## gnubbit (2 Jan 2008)

I can vouch for the bar at Brooks hotel   It has a huge and delicious selection of whiskey and were trying to do the same with gins.  I have no connection with the place, just a fan of good whiskey!


----------



## Stephenkelly (2 Jan 2008)

Fitzwilliam Hotel on Stephens Green​


----------



## Luckycharm (2 Jan 2008)

Mercer hotel is small and literally within a mins walk from the Gaeity


----------

